# Underarm mats?



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

How does one deal with underarm small mats?

In the last few weeks Nia has gotten wet like 3 or 4 times a day because it's always wet and every time she goes out she comes back half wet.

I've just noticed she's developed a few small mats under her arms like in the crook of her arm (arm pits?). 

I tried to brush it out with a bit of condition spray, no luck so I gave her a bath to see if it'll come out, no luck so in the end I just cut those knots off. I think there were like 2 or 3 in total.

How should I prevent those from coming back??

I brush Nia ever couple of days including the arm pits but i think the wet/dry/wet/dry routine caused it.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Lots of dogs get these... my girls have been blessed to never have had them, but I think what most groomers do is just shave them out and keep the area under the arms short. From what I've read you can't even tell the hair is shorter there.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I maybe suggest greyhound comb or dematted comb also Quicker Slicker


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> Lots of dogs get these... my girls have been blessed to never have had them, but I think what most groomers do is just shave them out and keep the area under the arms short. From what I've read you can't even tell the hair is shorter there.


Thanks! That's what I did. I cut them off and you can't really see a difference but I would like to try and prevent/reduce them if I could just to minimize any discomfort she might have.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I doubt this is the cause of Nia's mats but the tiny mats Max gets in his pits are from shed hairs not falling out. When I keep after the loose hair with a metal flea comb he does not get mats there. If he is dirty he is more apt to mat as well. I was very glad to give him a bath last week after the holidays as he was getting teeny mats and I was pulling out far too much hair when I combed him out.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Kathyy said:


> I doubt this is the cause of Nia's mats but the tiny mats Max gets in his pits are from shed hairs not falling out. When I keep after the loose hair with a metal flea comb he does not get mats there. If he is dirty he is more apt to mat as well. I was very glad to give him a bath last week after the holidays as he was getting teeny mats and I was pulling out far too much hair when I combed him out.


Yeah I have no idea why she gets them. I know she didn't get them until the last month and a half or so though and I just related it to her getting wet and muddy a lot.

It could very well be that her hair is just a bit longer now and more prone to underarm matting.

I have always combed where when I groom her though and it doesn't seem to help very much.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Just combing or brushing gets out already shed hairs. The flea comb pulls out ready to go hairs as well. I suspect you would need to use a regular comb a couple times a day to do what the flea comb does if used a couple times a week. But I am mostly getting undercoat hairs and Papillons don't have a double coat, do they?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Kathyy said:


> Just combing or brushing gets out already shed hairs. The flea comb pulls out ready to go hairs as well. I suspect you would need to use a regular comb a couple times a day to do what the flea comb does if used a couple times a week. But I am mostly getting undercoat hairs and Papillons don't have a double coat, do they?


Nope, no double coats for Paps! What I do is use a pin brush first and after go over with a steel toothed comb to make sure I didn't leave in any knots. I don't use a flea comb.

I'll pay more attention to this area from now on I guess. I really don't brush her more than a couple times a week because she stays pretty tangle free all over her body. I might invest in a detangler spray to keep it tidy.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Next time you find mats there, rub a little cornstarch into the hair, separate with your fingers what you can, and then gently use your slicker brush. Should come right out.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

ouch! dont brush out under arm mats! we never do that at the grooming shop i work at. it is painful and silly! you will never see that the under arms have been shaved! Just carefully cut out the mats with scissors.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> Next time you find mats there, rub a little cornstarch into the hair, separate with your fingers what you can, and then gently use your slicker brush. Should come right out.


Ill try that tomorrow! I found 2 small ones again today!



ruckusluvr said:


> ouch! dont brush out under arm mats! we never do that at the grooming shop i work at. it is painful and silly! you will never see that the under arms have been shaved! Just carefully cut out the mats with scissors.


That's what I ended up doing too since it looked pretty uncomfortable to her.
Have you guys tried cornstarch at the groomer's shop? I'm really hoping it'll work because I don't feel the most confident cutting over there, I'm afraid I might cut her skin!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

ruckusluvr said:


> ouch! dont brush out under arm mats! we never do that at the grooming shop i work at. *it is painful and silly*! you will never see that the under arms have been shaved! Just carefully cut out the mats with scissors.


Painful and silly is it? Maybe the way you do it, but certainly not the way I do it. If caught right away, the cornstarch allows the slicker or steel comb to glide right through. I would NEVER hurt one of my dogs, or anyone else's. If the matting is over the top, then it may well need to be shaved. 

We had a little girl come into shelter with very fine hair, and matted. Screamed when her mom tried to brush it. I got cornstarch from the kitchen, and rubbed it in. I told her it was magic fairy dust, so she would let me brush her hair. Not a peep out've her while I brushed. 

Don't knock it until you've tried it. LOL


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

I have tried it. but I think the under arm mats that i have in mind, are NOT the ones you have in mind.
a small knot under the arm usually brushes out easy. but i have a MAT in mind.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

All my haircut dogs at my salon get their armpits shaved with a 10 blade. I wouldn't do that on a pap (not a haircut dog) but if matts are an issue there, then you can just take thinners in there and shorten/thin that hair. Matts in armpits are very common, and one of the first places matts start because there is constant friction with movement. If done correctly and sparingly, you will never know the armpits are shaved.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I've figured out the reason for those mats! The harness! Before I took her out today, no mats. When she got
back she had 3 small mats where the harness was rubbing her underarm. Her harness is a little small and tend to lodge RIGHT in the nook of her arms. I guess I'll get a bigger harness.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i have a great suggestion for a harness if you are interested.
it is called the rope n go.
it is very easy to put on, slips on sorta like a t-shirt. it is very very lightweight, durable, and doesnt rub on my shelties to make them mat, break coat, or anything. 
i have been very please.


----------

